# Roof Cleaning & Caulking



## Ken F (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks to information learned on this forum, I have spent the last two days cleaning the roof, and removing questionable caulking, re-caulking, and applying UV seal.
I believe that there were 5-6 spots in the caulking (which became evident after cleaning) which would have been potential leaks this winter.

Does anyone have a suggestion as to how to remove the black spots on the roof, or is it necessary?

I'm getting ready to head to far northern Iowa until the end of December for work. Upon arrival, I will begin getting the KRS-23 ready for fulltiming in freezing weather.
I have to admit that I'm a little apprehensive about what to do to it. I've read just about everything on the forums.

One idea I had was to install a fan switch on the heater blower so that I could run the blower without the propane burner being on. The idea here is to use electric heaters inside (since electric will be free for me), and use the furnace blower to circulate warm air from inside the coach to the underbelly.

I also intend to install some tank heating blankets, and insulate very well underneath, hopefully turning it into a true 4 season camper.

If anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears!

Thanks,
ken


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For the cleaning of the roof, don't worry too much about the dark spots, they do not affect the performance of the roof. That said if they really bother you then a bleach solution will minimize what is there but may not remove it.

For the winterizing while using the trailer. The fan idea is not a bad one but I would just get a ceramic heater with a built in fan. The furnace fan is very loud and would not really move the air all that well. You have a small trailer and should have no problems keeping it warm with an electric heater. To reduce condensation, make sure you open a roof vent anytime you cook, make coffee, or shower. Don't worry too much about the heat loss, it will be much more comfortable without water dripping down the walls.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

The big problem for the OP will be getting heat into the underbelly, so running the furnace fan might be a way to get some heat there...


----------



## Ken F (Sep 3, 2015)

quote 'Stumpy75' 
[The big problem for the OP will be getting heat into the underbelly, so running the furnace fan might be a way to get some heat there...]

Stumpy, yes that was my reasoning for running the forced air - to get the warm air from the cabin into the underbelly. Also, from what I've read
the heat from catalytic heaters is fairly "centralized" in front of the heater, and running the furnace fan would certainly distribute the warmed air more evenly.

Camper Andy, thanks for the tips. I had already read about the condensation problem, and had thought about a small dehumidifier - possibly not necessary...?
It will only be me and one of my German Shepherds living in the trailer. 
To date, I've spent a grand total of 2 nights in an RV, so there's a lot I don't know, but trying to think ahead and edumacate myself.

The forum has been a valuable resource, and thanks to all for the tips and advice! 
Keep them coming....
Ken


----------



## ronaldos (Jun 27, 2021)

I usually use a high quality cleaner like 303 Multi-Surface Cleaner then use a premium fabric protectant which prevents fading and cracking of the awning.


----------



## tomhank (Nov 5, 2021)

I agree that Dicor is great RV roof cleaner. I found that cleaner does not damage the clear coating, nor did it cause any discolouration.


----------



## tomhank (Nov 5, 2021)

The Thetford Premium awning cleaner is also a good maintenance cleaner that every RV owner should give a try. I've used Thetford Premium awning cleaner on the RV shower, tires, and all the plastic and rubber elements of the RV in addition to cleaning my awnings. It is a wonder that this cleaner can be so delicate on the material and yet so tough when dealing with dirt and stains.</div>


----------



## clark261 (12 mo ago)

The trick to getting your RV awning to look spotless is to use a high-quality cleaner like the 303 Multi-Surface Cleaner. Both vinyl and fabric awning materials can have surface stains removed successfully by this cleaner. In your RV awning, this means that even the toughest stain, grease, oil, and even mildew will be removed.


----------

